# New puppy in house



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Ok, so we really botched things up so far and need damage control.

We have a 5 yr old female yorkie/bichon mix. We just got a new male puppy - same breed. We definitely screwed up the first encounter by not having it outside the house. We are a week into it and the 5 yr old won't go near the puppy, she runs from him if he approaches. There is no aggression whatsoever, so that's not a problem, but she just stays on the sofa and just does not look happy. We keep the new guy in a crate and don't let him near any of her toys or food.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Give it time. She will adjust, if the pup gets too rough with her separate them. Also put up anything she guards.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Give it time! They will eventually get use to each other! Gee I had the opposite when I introduced Gordon to the gang here! My chocolate Lab wanted to eat him! I had him blocked in the kitchen and she would push her nice under the gate and literally snap at him. That was over three years ago, believe it or not today they are best buds! They play together, they run with each other as if they were meant to be together. When I first got him my other two dogs could have cared less, Roxi the chocolate Lab was like Oh no puppy your not taking my girl away from me, she was totally ,horribley, jealous. I was in tears and thought My god what have I done and well, all worked out! But after many intros with me right there being always with the two of them they ended up just being the best of friends! And now they bother sleep on the bed with me and they do everything together! Just give it time, its always frustrating at first but then somehow it seems they blend in together. Just take them on walks together and just keep doing what your doing. Give as much attention to your older dog as you do the pup! It will ,believe me, it will work out!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Give it some time. There's a chance they may never be good pals....don't force them to be or rush it. This will only cause more issues. If anything, just ignore the behaviors of both of them.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a weird adjustment... like others have said, time is going to be the mending factor. We just recently picked up a stray to foster for a few months until he's 100% healthy again, Tobi's been the only dog in our house since we got him at 8 weeks (he's now 13 months). It was a very awkward transition, the puppy didn't seem to like Tobi around him and Tobi didn't really care either way for the "new guy". Two weeks about has elapsed and now they are getting along famously, They play tug of war... though it's a bit one sided the little one chases Tobi like crazy and they seem to be just best buddies anymore. I felt like it was a horrible thing bringing him home because Tobi didn't seem like his normal crazy happy self, but it just took him a while to come out of his shell with the new kid.

Good luck! keep us posted!


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

When I brought home the new pup (rott/shepard), who was smaller than my dog (11 y/o maltese) at the time, my maltese was NOT happy at all. I didn't necessarily keep the puppy away from food or toys, because I think that doesn't promote sharing, but I didn't let the puppy take things that were currently being eaten or played with. But if it was not being used or eaten, it was fair game. Now, occasionally if they both get a new bone, one will walk over and decide to take the others and I leave them alone because it's not a fight, the one without one just gets up and takes the others that was left. It took awhile, probably a couple weeks, but they are finally brothers and can communicate with each other in a nice way - well growling sometimes, but it's more like a scolding, not aggressive, and it's usually when the puppy is getting annoying, so I allow it to a degree. I just made sure to not take any attention away from the Maltese and still did everythign the same with him, but now I just include the pup in all the same things too. Everyone is equal. It has always worked for me. He (Maltese) has accepted a baby, a puppy, 2 kittens and 2 bunnies....each reluctantly, but after a minute, he realizes, mom did it again.... Poor guy, it was just me and him for the first year...  Now we are one big happy family!! Mostly....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I also always take new dogs on a lot of walks together. It seems to bond them. Playtime together in the back yard is really good for them, too. I've brought a lot of new puppies home to a house full of other dogs. Usually the puppy spends a few days separated by a baby gate when unsupervised until the older dogs get used to it but otherwise I let them be together unless the puppy is being a pain. 

When we first brought Shade home I was really worried because he was older then Rocky and he was another male. Rocky was also really scared of big dogs. We just took them on walks down the road together a lot and let them loose together in the back yard and Shade just started playing right away with Rocky. 

Chelsy has never been a problem. She has raised so many puppies and she actually adores puppies.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Give them time and try to stay relaxed. Alot of adult dogs want nothing to do with puppies. I would not seperate all toys and such either. Sometimes training one while the other is nbearby then switching helps, walks together are great and just hanging out playing with you will start to relax your adult and train your pup. With babies I do step in if the adult does not discipline and the pup is being unruly. I have large and small dogs together so sometimes it is safer for me to discipline.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Still slow going. 5yr old is afraid of the pup and runs away. One thing I did not mention is that because of circumstances, the puppy was only 5 weeks old when we took it home. I am now reading that the 4-8 week age is when the pup would normally learn socialization. Unfortunately, the older dog appears to have no interest in "correcting" the pup and the pup is really a nipper. He is 6 1/2 weeks old now.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ajcstr said:


> Still slow going. 5yr old is afraid of the pup and runs away. One thing I did not mention is that because of circumstances, the puppy was only 5 weeks old when we took it home. I am now reading that the 4-8 week age is when the pup would normally learn socialization. Unfortunately, the older dog appears to have no interest in "correcting" the pup and the pup is really a nipper. He is 6 1/2 weeks old now.
> 
> View attachment 4092


deter that nipping asap, use bitter apple, yelp and scream Tobi's sibblings were sold pre-8 weeks and i can see the mouthiness it caused with him...


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Update:

Dogs are getting along better, younger one (Cosmo) still gets on the older ones nerves sometimes - likes to jump on her back from the sofa. The do a lot of mouth to mouth wrestling which I think is playful but doesn't sound like it and they just started with the tugs of war.

Cosmo completed puppy training (graduation pic attached) - At the trainer's suggestion, we had to go with a training collar and that has helped cut back on his "red zone" biting behavior and snapping at us when we put him in his crate.

Now working on the crate training, he's just not getting it.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm glad that things are going better between the dog and pup. But I must ask, what sort of training collar is this? If we are talking about a choke chain or prong collar I must advise you to reconsider, this is a small breed very young puppy, a collar like that could be damaging and is certainly unnecessary. Training a dog to go in his crate without getting upset shouldn't be terribly difficult.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

this dog was taken from its mother early and never got to socialize with his siblings. he had "fits" where he was uncontrollable, and bit to the point where he would draw blood. I see the collar as a temporary measure and it has helped. I was against it at first but I was at the point where I seriously doubted we could keep the dog.


----------

